# Booth critique



## hmlove1218

This was a show a few weeks ago, but I have one tomorrow. What do you think? What do you suggest I change? I recently received a "real" table cloth, so no more cheap plastic ones, and I now have a sign that's not pictured. I also now have a shelf that I'll be using to add more height. Thank you!


----------



## Susie

OK, hope you really did want critiques!

Tablecloth needs to go to the ground and cover up the boxes below.  Consider using some of the shorter boxes to create height.

More product.  I see 3 bars of each soap out there.  And they are too regimented lined up like that.  Maybe something under each kind with some creative stacking would help.  Just break up the regimentation.  Think about adding some pine boughs or magnolia leaves to give some interest and detailing without overly cluttering. 

Move the bottles(lotions?) closer to the front and give sort of a semi-circular grouping of some sort to break up that regimentation.  

The shelf you are getting will help some.  But you need ... something... like a box under the tablecloth to give the center soap display some height.

I am not sure what the black and white round things are on the square plates, but perhaps group them off to one side?  That way the soap bars can come forward.  The higher items in the front sort of "guard" the bars of soap, making people hesitant to reach between or behind them to pick up the bars of soap.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Consuela

I like what you've done with the bathbombs, and the clear jars with white lids (far left). 
This I find, adds texture to your table, by breaking up the heights. 
Woven baskets also work nice for things like bath bombs. 

But. I would change the colour of your lifted plates - because it's too much like your table cloth. You want your product to stand out from the table - not blend in. (Even if it is just your display piece).

And because I see that you have kraft paper for your soap labels - I would absolutely, try and incorporate some "natural" things into your table. Wooden stands. Wood boxes (that you can see). Barn Wood. Etc.. Baskets. Because for me - the table cloth colour - doesn't match your soap. What I would consider, is keeping the table cloth - but adding more things to break it up: like say, bamboo place mats, or darker colours for your product to pop out against. Fabric even. 

And I know some might not agree with me on this: But I am a fan of more display things - and converted into something useful for you - and pleasing to the eye. For example if you were to add: An apple crate is nice - (I love apple crates) but with your table cloth - I would add something else TO the apple crate. (Barn wood might not look right on its own, against a teal cloth.) But, A darker piece of fabric for the crate to sit on - asymetrically, or maybe its on the inside of the crate with body butters in it....brings the apple crate into matching your label - kraft brown - which suggests a hand crafted product, and to standing out from your table, and tying in with the teal cloth, with the addition of the darker colour. (I hope that makes sense, because in my head I know what I"m picturing).

Agreed on the seeing your boxes under the table - BUT, it does look like the wind picked up at that moment of the picture - can you pull it tighter? Tape Maybe?

I do like that you've grouped things together for ease of browsing. I don't like different things scattered different places. As a consumer that's confusing to me. 

As you've broken away your bath bombs and lotions - do the same with your soap. Break it away from the rest of the table - and make it your focal point. (It is your primary product?)

You have a step coming for that? I would elevate the soap - space it out more - I find when soaps are too close together - they start to take on each others smell. (That's my take, anyway). And as a buyer, I want to smell the distinction between each soap. Do you have unscented soaps? I would break those away even farther - still on the step, but maybe on their own plate - or box. Something to differentiate the smellys from the non smellys.

And on your step - i would use a textured cloth (for example....velvet..but it doesn't have to be) for your soap to sit on, again, to make it stand out. 

I would also consider a small kind of bookcase thing - for your lotions in the jars with black lids. (Meltables?) to give some shelter from the sun. And I would move them farther to the back of the table, but keep a sample easily accessible.

Displays. 
You can never have too many (okay, maybe you can) display pieces to help make your product POP. 

Second hand stores. Dollar stores. Unique things for your product, that tie in with YOUR theme. 

I hope that helps, I was just trying to explain what I pictured I would do with your display.... and of course, point of view is always subjective  

Hope your show was awesome !


----------



## hmlove1218

Susie said:


> OK, hope you really did want critiques!
> 
> Tablecloth needs to go to the ground and cover up the boxes below.  Consider using some of the shorter boxes to create height.



It actually does go to the ground just at the moment that I snapped the picture, the wind started blowing. I now have a fitted table cloth so I don't have to deal with that anymore.



Susie said:


> More product.  I see 3 bars of each soap out there.  And they are too regimented lined up like that.  Maybe something under each kind with some creative stacking would help.  Just break up the regimentation.  Think about adding some pine boughs or magnolia leaves to give some interest and detailing without overly cluttering.



So would you suggest putting more of each bar? I only put out three of each because I was trying to create a sense of scarcity. I replace them as they sell.

I have wooden board segments underneath to create a tiered effect. Do you thank that perhaps there's not enough variation between the levels?



Susie said:


> Move the bottles(lotions?) closer to the front and give sort of a semi-circular grouping of some sort to break up that regimentation.



Thanks for the tip, I'll try that out tomorrow. I didnt like them too much how they're set up there, but I felt like if I pulled them closer forward that they would be too close to the bath bombs and be hidden.



Susie said:


> I am not sure what the black and white round things are on the square plates, but perhaps group them off to one side?  That way the soap bars can come forward.  The higher items in the front sort of "guard" the bars of soap, making people hesitant to reach between or behind them to pick up the bars of soap.



They are scrubs but I totally understand what you're saying. I'm going to move them to my shelf tomorrow. I never thought of them acting as a barrier for the soap.









Consuela said:


> I like what you've done with the bathbombs, and the clear jars with white lids (far left).
> This I find, adds texture to your table, by breaking up the heights.
> Woven baskets also work nice for things like bath bombs.
> 
> But. I would change the colour of your lifted plates - because it's too much like your table cloth. You want your product to stand out from the table - not blend in. (Even if it is just your display piece).



I was actually trying to make my plates blend in with the table cloth so that my bath bombs were the main focus. But I think I understand how it could be a problem now that you've pointed it out. My logo also has pink in it. Do you think I should repaint the plates pink to differentiate the displays from the table cloth?



Consuela said:


> I And because I see that you have kraft paper for your soap labels - I would absolutely, try and incorporate some "natural" things into your table. Wooden stands. Wood boxes (that you can see). Barn Wood. Etc.. Baskets. Because for me - the table cloth colour - doesn't match your soap. What I would consider, is keeping the table cloth - but adding more things to break it up: like say, bamboo place mats, or darker colours for your product to pop out against. Fabric even.



My labels aren't craft paper anymore (yes, I completely redid my labels in under a week lol), I'll attach some pictures and I'd love to know what you would suggest for them.



Consuela said:


> And I know some might not agree with me on this: But I am a fan of more display things - and converted into something useful for you - and pleasing to the eye. For example if you were to add: An apple crate is nice - (I love apple crates) but with your table cloth - I would add something else TO the apple crate. (Barn wood might not look right on its own, against a teal cloth.) But, A darker piece of fabric for the crate to sit on - asymetrically, or maybe its on the inside of the crate with body butters in it....brings the apple crate into matching your label - kraft brown - which suggests a hand crafted product, and to standing out from your table, and tying in with the teal cloth, with the addition of the darker colour. (I hope that makes sense, because in my head I know what I"m picturing).



I love the apple crate idea! I just haven't been able to find any that weren't rediculously expensive and new. I'd like to get some old ones that are already discolored and weathered. I'm constantly adding new display pieces as I collect more though! I love the way I'm picturing what you described. 



Consuela said:


> Agreed on the seeing your boxes under the table - BUT, it does look like the wind picked up at that moment of the picture - can you pull it tighter? Tape Maybe?



Yes, it was a windy day that day.  I've since bought a fitted table cloth so I no longer have to worry about the wind. 



Consuela said:


> As you've broken away your bath bombs and lotions - do the same with your soap. Break it away from the rest of the table - and make it your focal point. (It is your primary product?)
> 
> You have a step coming for that? I would elevate the soap - space it out more - I find when soaps are too close together - they start to take on each others smell. (That's my take, anyway). And as a buyer, I want to smell the distinction between each soap. Do you have unscented soaps? I would break those away even farther - still on the step, but maybe on their own plate - or box. Something to differentiate the smellys from the non smellys.
> 
> And on your step - i would use a textured cloth (for example....velvet..but it doesn't have to be) for your soap to sit on, again, to make it stand out.
> 
> I would also consider a small kind of bookcase thing - for your lotions in the jars with black lids. (Meltables?) to give some shelter from the sun. And I would move them farther to the back of the table, but keep a sample easily accessible.



I don't have a step for my soaps unfortunately. I did try to make tiers by putting board pieces under the table cloth. And I'm planning to use the shelf for the jars and lotions.

Thank y'all for the help! Keep it coming please


----------



## hmlove1218

Picture didn't post


----------



## Consuela

hmlove1218 said:


> .
> I was actually trying to make my plates blend in with the table cloth so that my bath bombs were the main focus. But I think I understand how it could be a problem now that you've pointed it out. My logo also has pink in it. Do you think I should repaint the plates pink to differentiate the displays from the table cloth?



Is your new tablecloth the same shade as this one? 

I wouldn't paint pink - only because too much continuity can be a bad thing (but this is only based on what I'm picturing with having your exact label colours in your display pieces).. I would paint...black. Honestly. Black is classy right now, goes with everything, and is darker than your products. And with your bright table cloth - I think it would pop. 



> My labels aren't craft paper anymore (yes, I completely redid my labels in under a week lol), I'll attach some pictures and I'd love to know what you would suggest for them.



True crafter then - I've known ladies to redesign their entire product line in time for the next show lol. 



> I love the apple crate idea! I just haven't been able to find any that weren't rediculously expensive and new. I'd like to get some old ones that are already discolored and weathered. I'm constantly adding new display pieces as I collect more though! I love the way I'm picturing what you described.



Obviously not for tonight.... but are there any old....run down properties around you? Where a caretaker wouldn't mind if you scrounged some wood? I lucked out and had that very thing happen - and so hubby made me random displays out of them. And... you could make your own size of apple box - smaller, or longer and narrower than a traditional one - again, using a dark fabric somewhere in there - to break up the colour of the table cloth, with the display piece. 

Labels:

It looks like you've streamlined all of your labels to have the same brand recognition?

So I would keep the table cloth colour. You could add _some thing...._ I'm picturing an old school basin type display piece - that has pink roses on it... Or maybe, even just a vase of fresh pink rose (in a dark vase though - I wouldn't go clear...).  To tie the colours together quietly..

Or...... tea cups. maybe on the front corners of  your table that have your business cards in them?  So that you're not ignoring the pink - you're incorporating it subtly...just a tease. 

And I would keep display pieces darker...because you have a lot of colour on your labels - you don't want too much colour-stimulation happening. You want people to look at your Label and be wowed -  you want their attention on your product. And you want your subtle, but classy, display pieces to be an afterthought of "wow, those sure look awesome on that..."

Again, I hope this makes sense and that I haven't gone too far off the deep end...


----------



## hmlove1218

Yes, it completely makes sense. I really like the idea of tea cups for business card holders  Right now, I have one of the cheap ones from walmart. And yes, my new table cloth is the same color.


----------



## lionprincess00

Sorry, no constructive criticism but the labels are excellent (imo!!).
Professional, give a since of your product, and love the colors


----------



## KatieShephard

what's the name of your company?  I think your labels are pretty, and I like how they all tie in together, but I don't see a company name on them 

btw...I got a small wooden crate from Michael's a few years back that I spray painted white and I use it in my house to collect our paper recycling stuff.  Maybe one of those would work as an "apple crate"?  They come unfinished, so you could paint it or stain it any color you like.


----------



## hmlove1218

Low and behold, I went off and left ALL of my risers and my tiers. Luckily, I remembered my shelf. What do y'all think?


----------



## cmzaha

You tables looks sooooo much better. Your sign definetly helps tie in the colors and add some balance to the table. Even without the risers it looks neat and professional. Huge difference! Good luck with your shows. I would certainly come visit your table


----------



## navigator9

Wow, that's an amazing change! Really nice. I just wanted to comment about Consuela's suggestion of apple crates. Crates of any kind are wonderful for this reason.....you can transport stuff in them, and once you get to the venue, you can unpack them, flip them upside down and display things on top for elevation. Also, I use some small plastic totes about the size of a shoe box to transport smaller items, and once I unpack them, I can stick them underneath my table covering at the back, for elevation. 

Just a thought on your labels, I agree with Katie. Your company name should always appear on the front of your label, and it should be the most prominent thing there. You're trying to promote yourself, don't miss the opportunity to do it with your labels....which are very pretty, I might add. All in all, very nice job. I'd come and take a look.


----------



## SoapNewb

I love the changes you made!  The only thing I would suggest would be a little tray for your lip balms. That way they're not just laying on the table. They'll be easy to get knocked around. Other than that I love it!


----------



## Consuela

Nicely done

Yup - that's why I would go with the apple crates - you can pack your things in them, and then use them for display  But careful... 100+ bars gets heavy !

And maybe sign out on the front of your table?

Hope your show was great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susie

I do like the table cloth.  I just wish you had the sign in front of it somehow.  I love the new labels, but yes, your company name needs to be on each item.  I don't like the feeling of scarcity.  I like to see a plentiful display to make me feel like I am not choosing from the dregs of what was left.  At least on soaps put half a dozen minimum out.  I do like the different way you placed them.  More approachable.  LOVE the shelf, and using it for the bottled/jarred stuff was perfect!  The boards in the first pics were not high enough to even show up in the pics.

I think I would put the tubes(lip balms?) in some sort of bowl or cup.  Also the washcloths in something, love them rolled up like that!  And whatever those are in the red bags would be great in a container and more accessible.  Some sort of tiered something would deal with all of that nicely.


----------



## shunt2011

Much nicer, well done!  You will find yourself changing things up until you find just the right display for you.  I know mine evolved over time.


----------



## PinkCupcake

I absolutely LOVE your new labels! I like that feminine, romantic look. I can imagine using clear glass cake stands to elevate some products. It seems like that might tie in with your look.


----------



## hmlove1218

Thank you guys for the tips! I was planning to have my sign on the front of the table, but when I realized I'd left all my displays, I thought I needed something to balance out the look. Next time I hopefully won't forget anything and can put it on the front where I originally planned.

As for the name of the business on the labels, I tried putting it on there, but I couldn't seem to find a place that didn't leave the label looking cluttered. Any suggestions? Maybe down the side of the label?

I definitely need something to put the lib balms in. It was a super windy day yesterday (my tent tried to fly away several times even with the weights) so I was constantly standing them back up...

I noticed that people mainly looked at the soaps that were laying down. I attempted to lay down the soaps that were standing up, but it didn't look as good to me so I stood them back up. Any suggestions?

Thank y'all for all the help!


----------



## SplendorSoaps

Big improvement from the first pics!  I would definitely stop at your booth if I was walking by.  I especially liked the draping around the corner poles.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I'd say, on the labels, have your name in the place of the product name (as it is on your wooden sign) and replace the handcrafted glycerine soap with the product name. Put the fact that it is handcrafted glycerine soap elsewhere - your company name is more important than that. 

If you need the word soap on the front, use it after the product name. 'Tea time' soap or some such.


----------



## Spice

hmlove1218 said:


> Picture didn't post



love your labels, did you design them your self and had they printed somewhere? How do you do a fitted tablecloth? I have been having that same issue with the wind.:clap:


----------



## hmlove1218

A little bit of both. My logo was designed for me, and then I've been able to manipulate it as I need to create different looks and labels with it.

The table cloth I bought on Amazon.com, but there are several threads where members have made their own. I just don't know how to sew. I need to get some kind of weights on the bottom just to make it hang a little straighter when a breeze comes along.


----------



## Obsidian

I personally like a simple display. The fancy one with all the props are pretty to look at but miserable to actual shop at. I want a nice clear view of what I'm buying without having to look behind and besides a bunch of decorations.

The soap stands in my area are even simpler then yours. A few rows of unlabled and unwrapped soaps, very often without any ingredient info. The few people who do label, keep it to a absolute minimum.


----------



## snappyllama

hmlove1218 said:


> The table cloth I bought on Amazon.com, but there are several threads where members have made their own. I just don't know how to sew. I need to get some kind of weights on the bottom just to make it hang a little straighter when a breeze comes along.



They sell things that help, for the life of me I cannot remember what they are called though.  They look like a metal-clippy-claw-thingamabob-with-a-weight.  You could probably DIY one.

that was clear as mud...


----------



## Susie

Go to Amazon and type in "tablecloth clips".  There are many different kinds.  You can also have someone sew a small metal chain in the hem for you to weight it down.


----------



## KatieShephard

Try duct taping some quarters to the bottom...from behind.


----------



## cmzaha

The Table Cloth Factory also has fitted tablecloths


----------



## snappyllama

Susie said:


> Go to Amazon and type in "tablecloth clips".  There are many different kinds.  You can also have someone sew a small metal chain in the hem for you to weight it down.



Gah!  Tablecloth Clips!!!! I really should start taking ginko biloba if only I could remember to do so.


----------



## goji_fries

snappyllama said:


> Gah!  Tablecloth Clips!!!! I really should start taking ginko biloba if only I could remember to do so.



I forgot the reply I was going to write.


----------



## Spice

hmlove1218 said:


> Low and behold, I went off and left ALL of my risers and my tiers. Luckily, I remembered my shelf. What do y'all think?


I like it, in fact, I love it. This looks very nice.:clap:


----------



## hmlove1218

Spice said:


> I like it, in fact, I love it. This looks very nice.:clap:



Thank you


----------



## mnesterova

I think you new dsplay looks very nice, LOVE new lables, nice colors. Good luck.


----------



## TBandCW

Joining this thread a little late.......
Love your labels and display.  You need to load up that table with more soap!  In retail, you always want a full shelf, you will sell more!


----------

